# pain!



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey all, just a quick question about leg pain and pregnancy....

I had been getting a sore right bum cheek (tmi) lol for a couple of months when i have been sittng a little while. 
now my leg has started to get quite sore and its like shooting pain from the pain in my lower back/bum cheek and goes down to my foot. 
Its started to get tingly and numb so I just wondered if it was maybe from the sciatic nerve and if its diabetes specific or just a normal pregnancy complaint? 
I have been diabetic for 20 years so I guess it was a matter of time b4 i had something wrong lol 

* the pain/numbness is intermittent but quite uncomfortable, going to try support in bed with pillows and something between my legs and see if it makes a difference, do you think I should mention it at my next appointment on wed? 
I have been taking paracetemol but its not really helping x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2009)

I know nothing about pregnancy Lou, but I think you should definitely mention it and get a proper medical opinion - that's what they're there for! Hope it's something simple and easily remedied, or that someone can offer better advice than me!


----------

